# Fotografie - Polfilter



## StefanS (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit wurde mehrfach - und völlig richtig - darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Polarisationsfilter (nichtmetallische) Reflexe vermindert und für grösseren Kontrast sorgt. Deshalb hier einmal einige Vergleichsfotos, die den Effekt verdeutlichen. Aufgenommen mit einem Zirkular-Polfilter, der eigentlich nur an einer Spiegelreflex richtig Sinn macht. Für Sucherkameras (analog wie digital) ist es halt ein preiswerter, nicht drehbarer Filter, der einen ähnlichen (etwas weniger ausgeprägten) Effekt erbringt. 

Mit einer Software lässt sich ein solcher Effekt übrigens nicht gleichwertig realisieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Doogie (19. Juni 2005)

hi stephan,

super interessant der vergleich, danke.
hast du (oder wer anderer) erfahrung mit polfilter für kompakte digicams?
ich stose im google vor allem auf cokin filter, gibts noch andere wenndie kamera kein filtergewinde besitzt?

lg
doogie


----------



## StefanS (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doogie,

ist zwar ein wenig primitiv, aber auch sehr effektiv und kontrolliert: Du holst Dir ein (zirkulares) Polfilter mit einem nennenswert grösseren Durchmesser als Dein Objektiv. Den Effekt kannst Du sehr schön beobachten, wenn Du (ohne Kamera) durch das Filter schaust. Suche die Stellung, die den besten Bildeindruck hinterlässt. In genau dieser Stellung einfach vor's Objektiv halten (auflegen !) und auslösen. Jedes andere Cokin-Filter (Cokin ist wirklich preiswert und gut) tut es natürlich auch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Markus1979 (20. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe ja auch eine kompakte Digicam.

Ich habe mal bei Google nachgeschaut und da wird einem ja viel angeboten.

Welche Polfilter eignet nich den jetzt von denen am besten, um ihn vor der Kamera zu halten?



Ebay


----------



## Doogie (20. Juni 2005)

Danke Stephan, so habe ich es mir auch gedacht, deswegen werd' ich mal was günstiges in ebay ersteigern und damit herumexperimentieren... kriegst ja um 5 Euro schon Polfilter für diverse Kameras...

mal sehen, werd' berichten wenn ich was hab
lG
Doogie


----------



## StefanS (21. Juni 2005)

Markus1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Polfilter eignet nich den jetzt von denen am besten, um ihn vor der Kamera zu halten?



Also in dem Fall möchte ich vorschlagen: Preiswert, zirkular und möglichst gross - Cokin. Dieser Hinweis eignet sich jedoch nicht für alle diejenigen, die eine "ordentliche" Lösung zum Aufschrauben suchen. In díesem Falle sollte man zu einem linearen Polfilter greifen. Ich denke aber, die effektivsten Lösungen erhält man nach der Methode zum Durchschauen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Markus1979 (21. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank Stefan.

Dann werde ich mir mal so einen Filter besorgen und berichten, wie ich damit klar gekommen bin.


----------



## Doogie (21. Juni 2005)

Markus,
bevor Du Dich in "Unkosten" stürzt, frag mal rum in Deinem Freundeskreis. Hab jemanden aufgetrieben, der eine Spiegelreflex mit Zirkular-Polfilter hat, den er mir borgen kann... damit werde ich mal testen und dann entscheiden

lG
Doogie


----------



## Hecht (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hallo Markus
Dein Teichbild mit Wasserspiegelung gefällt mir persönlich natürlicher als mit Filter. Aber dies sieht jeder anders. Ich arbeite und bearbeite viele Bilder mit 
Profi Software, aber manche Bilder kann die beste Software nicht verbessern.
Dies kann auch kein Filter. Natur ist Natur.


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hallo ... __ Hecht?


Ööhm, diese Beiträge sind zwar schon fast zwei Jahre alt, aber trotzdem schön das du sie wieder "hervorgekramt"  hast.  
Ich bin nämlich auch gerade zwecks Polfilter oder ähnlichem am überlegen.


----------



## Joachim (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Je nach dem, wie teuer die eigene Kamera und wie hoch die eigenen Ansprüche - aber, nen Polfilter bekommt man in der Regel für wenig Geld.

Soll heisen, kaufen -> probieren -> experimentieren -> verwenden oder eben nicht.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Anliegen zum "HAMA Pol circular HTMC" Filter.
Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich einige selbst fotografierte Beispielbilder angehangen.
Alle sind fotografiert mit der Canon 30D.
Das erste Bild zeigt wie es sein soll satte kontrastreiche Farben.
Wie kann ich Effekte vermeiden die sie auf den anderen Bildern auftreten (das leichte überbelichten), hilft das schon eine Gegenlichtblende?
Ich habe auch den Eindruck das eine Art teilweise leichter Weichzeichnereffekt auftritt.


Oldtimerfreund


----------



## kleinmolli70 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

hätte hier auch mal ein vergleich 

die ersten drei bilder sind mit polarfilter einer Sony Alfa 350 gemacht worden 

die anderen zwei mit der Canon 500D ohne polarfilter


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hiho,

hier 2 Bilder von mir vom selben Objekt.

1. Ohne Polfilter

2. mit Polfilter 


Axel


----------



## JoergK (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hi Axel,

Dir ist 2 mal der selbe link reingerutscht ;-)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hi,

ich möchte da mal was aus dem dforum zitieren:


> "Das heißt ein Pol-Filter beeinträchtigt die Person wie Hautfarbe usw. nicht (außer Licht schlucken)? "
> 
> Wenn die Person glänzt (entweder schwitzt oder sich mit Sonnenöl eingerieben hat), dann hilft der Polfilter sogar hier! Aber der Hautton wird nicht maßgeblich verändert.
> 
> ...




Quelle: http://www.dforum.net/showthread.php?t=546747



Filter schlucken eben immer einiges an Licht und machen den AF langsam. Ich finds schade das ich damals beim Kauf der 50D so blauäugig war und hab mir gleich 2 Hama UV filter a ca. 30 € aufschwatzen lassen. Die werd ich nun leider nicht mehr los ;(

Also wenn Polfilter dann gute Quali  (B&W Pol-Filter)


----------



## oldtimerfreund (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

@69pflanzenfreund69
jetzt hab ich mich mal in Ruhe mit dem Polfilter befasst und mich hier: http://www.puchner.org/Fotografie/technik/fotografieren/filter.htm belesen.
Die Aussage bei den Palmenbildern mit um 90° gedrehten Polfilter machte mich stutzig.
Ich wußte damit nix anzufangen aber ich entsann mich das in der Filterpackung ein kleines Schräubchen beilag.
Zuerst dachte ich das ist irgendwie zum Festhalten wenn eine Gegenlichtblende o.Ä. angeschraubt wird, also das Teil eingeschraubt und abends bei Schreibtischbeleuchtung probiert.
Direkt auf die Leuchte gerichtet konnte ich zunächst keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Doch ich sah wie beim drehen am Filter mein Laptopbildschirm mal dunkel bis schwarz und mal wieder hell wurde je nach Stellung.
Das war also bei den Palmbildern mit um 90° gedrehten Filter gemeint.

Nun werde ich das mal im freien ausprobieren wenn denn mal wieder ideales Wetter herrscht.

Mit was sollte ich am besten Filter reinigen wenn denn mal versehentlich ein Fingerabdruck drauf gekommen ist?


oldtimerfreund


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Gute Idee oldtimerfreund 

ich reinige meine Objektive mit nem Microfasertuch das nicht fusselt.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

mache ich genauso, zusätzlich nehme ich eine Alkohollösung welche man vom Optiker für die teuren Sonnenbrillen bekommt um das Fett von eventuellen Fingerabdrücken weg zu bekommen.


Axel


----------



## wmt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hier einmal drei Versuche mit Polfilter

leider stimmt nicht immer die Schärfe, da der __ Teichmolch einfach zu schnell für ein ruhiges fokussieren ist:


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Hallo ich hate letztes Jahr für jemanden mal 2 Bilder ins Album gestellt um den Unterschied mit und ohne Polfilter zu zeigen.

Ohne Polfilter:
Medium 2204 anzeigen
mit Polfiter:
Medium 2203 anzeigen


Das spiegeln der Wasseroberfläche ist fast komplett weg, man sieht feinere Details am Grund, aber es sieht etwas dunkler und grüner aus.

Axel


----------



## vomfeinsten (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fotografie - Polfilter*

Habe mir einen Polfilter besorgt. Für meine Ansprüche .

Hier mal der direkte Vergleich...

#Gruß rb


----------

